# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Fragile slate stone verandah - how to seal crumbling stone?

## SerBuildalot

Hi folks, 
I have a 1920s slate floored verandah and step, some of which is degrading so badly it's extremely fragile and is falling apart. It would be preferable to leave the stone in place and seal it, although I don't know of a product that could do the job. I'm thinking something like a clear self-levelling compound (if such a thing exists) or epoxy. But I realise there may be an expansion rate issue or something else I'm not thinking about. I tried 'Crommelin Slate & Stone Sealer', which must be for the top surface of stone in perfect condition, as it didn't seal fragile stone at all. 
Does anyone have any ideas about how to fill & seal loose slate? 
I'll get a picture of my slate, but for now it looks like 3rd to 5th photo in this link: https://inspectapedia.com/roof/Slate...Expectancy.php 
Any ideas much appreciated!

----------


## ForeverYoung

I don't know the answer but am interested if you find one - I have an internal slate floor abutting a timber one and the edges are delaminating; not as serious as those pics you posted however. My guess tho is you need to replace it.

----------


## droog

The Crommelin product you listed states in its documentation that the surface must be sound, loose or friable substrate must be removed and repaired. https://www.crommelin.com.au/wp-cont...er-Natural.pdf 
If it really is as bad as the photos you referenced I expect it is beyond saving. I would call in some professional restorers or slate paving specialists for their opinions.
Only idea I have would to be encapsulate it all in epoxy resin but getting the air out of the voids will be problematic. And after that it is no longer going to look like 1920’s slate flooring.

----------


## SerBuildalot

Yes I agree - I think they're my 2 options. I'll look into it, and post up the result when it happens. Thanks folks.

----------


## johnc

If it is 1920’s you may be able to lift and flip the base which is probably ok. If the top is flaking heavily there is not much you can do to repair it. There are stone restoration places in Melbourne who may have a fix for you

----------


## SerBuildalot

Yes this sounds like the go. The Crommelin sealant is the best that can be done, without ruining the surface. As you say - just replace the worse stones as they wear. I see my local has some, that I can presumably cut to shape with a grinder masonry blade? https://flintstones.com.au/product/castlemaine-slate/

----------

